# schutzhund protection training books?



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

hi guys


I was was wondering if anyone could recommend any good books on schutzhund.
thanks a bunch


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

There was a book by Susan Barwig many years ago. Probably only available at the library or old book store. The sport has changed a lot since then but the basics are there.

Here is Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-Training-Methods-Susan-Barwig/dp/1630260401

These will give you the basics. Exactly what the judges are looking for will probably be best obtained from a Schutzhund club.

Here is the ruling organization in the USA. You can look up clubs in your area. Here . I think you need to be a member to get very far on the website. In order to enter trials you need a score book from the USA

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Schutzhund Obedience: Training in Drive by Sheila Booth is the one I have. 

I like it a lot, she does a good job of providing definitions for principles then emphasizing them throughout the book. Helped me really understand the underlying formula for training a dog, and thus what each specific action was accomplishing.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I forgot about that one. It's a good one too.

The sport is very difficult and time consuming and it can be disappointing if the dog proves to be not capable. For example at about a year and a half you should have the dog X rayed for hip and elbow dysphasia. He should be at least "fair" or he probably won't be able to survive the training. Not that it's abusive but there are jumps and the protection work requires a solid structure. 

I can post my recollection of my training schedule if y'all are interested.

Byron


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ahh thank you for this recommendation I will order this book now. I am trying to get as much information as possible on this sport as I plan to do it with a future pup and want to go into the sport with some good understanding of it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

As far as protection, this book and this article are good reads:
https://www.amazon.com/Schutzhund-Protection-Dog-Helmut-Raiser/dp/B0012H7B70

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/IPO-PROTECTION-Website-Updated.pdf


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

All good suggestions, I have all of those books. Ivan Balabanov has a good book as well.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thank you all for the help. Now can just anyone go to a Club and watch to see how it is there?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Your best bet would be to try and find some local clubs and contacting the club's training director to see if you could come watch. Clubs can be a weird thing...some are not interested in new people and very exclusive while others may be a lot more open and welcoming to new potential members. I bought a bunch of books for the sport when I first started and maybe it's just the way I learn but they didnt help much, nothing compares to seeing it in real life for me. Good luck in your search


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I agree with Astrovan. Try to get to local clubs. As was noted not all clubs are particularly friendly. I think this comes from the extremely high turnover rate. Many people come out and think it's an 8 week training session and you are ready for the trial which passing is more or less a given. ROTFLMAO. It may take 8 weeks just to get you and your dog evaluated. 

From my engineering careerI like to stand in the background and observe what is going on. My favorite thing is to ask questions that I already know the answer thus I can evaluate the operation. I usually respond like a sponge and just soak it up. It's easy to separate the blowhards from the knowledgeable. You are going to be paying for help and guidance in the sport so try to get The best you can.

Just as with standard dog training classes, some clubs/trainers will take you step by step teaching as you go. Others go at as a group and you are expected to practice on your own. It's hard to find others who can or will help you at home. You need to explain what you want to do so you can have good control of the exercises. The really good dogs can work with distractions early on but some dogs simply need a little help. . 

Remember you have three distinct events to work on, each take skills on your part and the dog. It's good to get a background reading all the books you can. Do be aware that the sport has changed from the early days and today's training methods can be radically different from those noted in the books. This training is very individualistic for the dog. The events are the same across the board and test the internal workings of the dog. If these traits are not there or weak the dog will fail. It's up to you to bring them out and maximize them. 

By all means go to any seminars you can. These are not heavily advertised so contact with a club is a place for good information. The USA occasionally has seminar postings but I think you have to be a member to view them.

A well trained Sch or IPO dog is a real joy to own especially at the advanced level.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow thank you all so much for the help and advice. Turns out There is a club about 30 min away from me. The Placer County Schutzhund Club and they are holding an event this weekend i'm hoping I can attend


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I used to train there on occasion - nice people. I went to dogstock a few years ago. The only thing I ran into is that they do not do obedience or tracking at club training days. So, I needed more help (that among other things is why I haven't been in ages).


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

A good book for tracking is Tracking From the Beginning by Gary Patterson. It's really good for getting started but it does have a lot of compulsion style training in it which my dog does not respond well to in tracking.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Here is a pretty good article I just picked up off the internet. He covers quite a bit of ground more related to police tracking but there are lots of good points. Much of this you won't get to until you get to very advance tracking. Sport tracking is pretty specific rule bound so you need to concentrate on this. Tracking on rough ground, across or on pavement or picking up the track after crossing a stream become very difficult until the dog truely enjoys tracking. I don't believe force is going to work very well here. Force puts a lot of stress on the dog if he truely has lost the track and you don't realize it. 

I had my big GSD tracking on this long before he got his Sch lll. He wasn't the most stylish tracker but he never failed a trial. Most of this was my fault for not knowing what the judges wanted. So let the lesson be learned.

https://www.policeone.com/police-pr...Trailing-versus-tracking-The-keys-to-success/

Oh yeah, theGary Patterson book was a staple in the old days.

Byron


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bentwings1 said:


> Here is a pretty good article I just picked up off the internet. He covers quite a bit of ground more related to police tracking but there are lots of good points. Much of this you won't get to until you get to very advance tracking. Sport tracking is pretty specific rule bound so you need to concentrate on this. Tracking on rough ground, across or on pavement or picking up the track after crossing a stream become very difficult until the dog truely enjoys tracking. I don't believe force is going to work very well here. Force puts a lot of stress on the dog if he truely has lost the track and you don't realize it.
> 
> I had my big GSD tracking on this long before he got his Sch lll. He wasn't the most stylish tracker but he never failed a trial. Most of this was my fault for not knowing what the judges wanted. So let the lesson be learned.
> 
> ...


Interesting article i'll keep this around


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just got my book today and i am excited to read it. Now one more question for you guys. Could I do any of this with my current dog for practice? She's from a GSD rescue so maybe she isn't cut out for the bite work but are there any clubs that let you do the obedience and tracking parts? Or would we be better off doing that through the AKC.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Weston Kester and his wife, Elise, at Canine Purpose in Loomis do group obedience classes (most Saturday's). They separate out the group with half that do competition obedience (with Elise) and then the general behavior stuff with Weston. Weston also does helper work - mostly private lessons. This is who I have been training with. He helps me with all three phases.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I wouldn't see any reason not to at least start out in both. It will give you a taste of what you need for the sport. It's time consuming for sure but ultimately you will learn from mistakes now rather later so if you get a new dog you will be ready to work him.

Certainly you could at least watch protection work.

You should be able to hear about seminars too.

I have my issues with AKC so I'm not the best to deal with on that subject.

Byron


----------



## GSD3D (Dec 24, 2015)

THE SCHUTZHUND TRAINING MANUAL by Felix Ho. I have not read it but from the table of contents, it seems rather comprehensive. I am curious if anyone has feeback.


----------

